# My Restored Compax Paratrooper



## Bozman (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are the pics of my Restored Compax Paratrooper (Westfield Compax Traveler). 






*BEFORE*





*AFTER*

Rear fender was torn and ripped at the bottom and the rivets were torn. So I replaced it with a NOS original rear military fender and built the front fender from the rear fender.


----------



## ChadB (Nov 18, 2009)

I like it! Make sure you take it out for a ride every D Day anniversary!


----------



## OldRider (Nov 19, 2009)

That looks awesome! Did you go with a flat paint finish?


----------



## Bozman (Nov 20, 2009)

OldRider said:


> That looks awesome! Did you go with a flat paint finish?





Yes I went with an olive drap flat finish. I used Army Jeep Parts 319 WWII, LUSTERLESS / FLAT 1941-1944 Paint for it. It is the closest I've seen to the original paint color of a WW2 Bicycle.


----------

